# Besonderen Weihnachtsbaum augeben



## Samilee (23. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich verzweilft, denn ich muss einen besonderen Weihnachtsbaum programmieren (einfaches Programm, ohne Arrays und komplizierte Dinge!) und dem Dozenten schicken, aber ich komme leider nicht weiter. Kann mir jd weiterhelfen? Hier die Aufgabe

____________________________________________________________________________________


Erstellen Sie ein Programm „Weihnachtsbaum“, das einen Weihnachtsbaum auf der Konsole
ausgibt.

Benutzen Sie „i“ als Christbaumkerze „#“ als einfache Nadeln und „U“ als Stamm.
 Erstellen Sie ein Struktogramm.
 Implementieren Sie o.g. Programm mit dynamischer Baumhöhe. Und mischen Sie zufällig
„i“ als Christbaumkerzen und „Ö“ als Kugeln.
Der Benutzer gibt die Baumhöhe über die Tastatur ein. Am Rand des Baums sollten Nadeln
sein. Christbaumschmuck sollte immer mit einer Nadel voneinander getrennt sein.

Beispiele:

Eingabe: 5
 #
 #i#
   #i#Ö#
  #Ö#i#i#
#Ö#i#Ö#i#
      U

Eingabe: 4
     #
   #Ö#
  #Ö#i#
#Ö#i#Ö#
     U


----------



## Raziell (23. Jan 2011)

Hi,

Hausaufgaben wird dir hier wohl keiner machen, aber wir helfen gerne weiter.

Zeig mal was du schon hast und stell dann konkrete Fragen


----------



## Samilee (23. Jan 2011)

Also bisher haben wir ein Pragramm gemacht, das nur einen normalen Baum ausgibt, der nur aus "#" und Leerzeichen besteht. Jetzt müssen wir ihn dekorieren und da komme ich überhaupt nicht weiter !!!!!

...

```
public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        int height=5;
        
        for(int line=0; line<height; line++)
        {
            for(int column=0; column<(height*2-1); spalte++)
            {
                if(column>=(height-zeile-1) && column<=(height+line-1))
                    System.out.print("*");
                else
                    System.out.print(" ");
            }
            System.out.println();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## maki (23. Jan 2011)

*verschoben*

Wenn du die Suchfunktion bemühst, solltest du dutzende Threads finden die sich diesem Thema widmen, oder dachtest du dass du der erste bist der diese Hausaufgabe hier lösen lassen wollte?


----------



## Annita001 (23. Jan 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> *verschoben*
> 
> Wenn du die Suchfunktion bemühst, solltest du dutzende Threads finden die sich diesem Thema widmen, oder dachtest du dass du der erste bist der diese Hausaufgabe hier lösen lassen wollte?



Wenn Du keine Lust hast hier den anderen zu helfen, dann ruhig bleiben bitte! Soweit ich weiß, hat Dich niemand zu gar nix gezwungen, oder !!??
Echt unverschämt...


----------



## maki (23. Jan 2011)

Annita001 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du keine Lust hast hier den anderen zu helfen, dann ruhig bleiben bitte! Soweit ich weiß, hat Dich niemand zu gar nix gezwungen, oder !!??
> Echt unverschämt...


Annita001 bzw. Samilee, du kannst dir deine Meinung/Emotionalen Ausbrüche sparen, interessieren mich nicht.

Das hier ist keine "Mache mir meine Hausarbeit" Forum, alles klar?

*geschlossen*


----------

